# Some fish pics with my new camera



## plakat (Mar 2, 2008)

My christmas present finally came last night and I was able to play with it today. Its my first DSLR so its taking some time to learn. These are some of the fish that decided to show them selves today. Forgive the algae on the anubias. The hillstreams love to clean stuff so I encourage the alage somewhat. Let me know what you all think.

Emerald Eyes


















2 month old Betta Rubra



























Blue Panchax


















Scarlet Badis


















Hillstream Loach not sure what species exactly


----------



## Mutant Fish (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice pics, what are the orange fish in the 8th and 9th pics?


----------



## plakat (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks its a male scarlet badis.


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

Which DSLR did you get and what lens were you using?


----------



## plakat (Mar 2, 2008)

Lnb said:


> Which DSLR did you get and what lens were you using?


canon rebel xsi
EF 100mm f/2.8 macro USM


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice camera and great lens!! Don't you just love new toys. 

Tripod? I have to use one in low light. I just can't hold the camera steady enough anymore.

Good luck with it!


----------



## plakat (Mar 2, 2008)

Lnb said:


> Nice camera and great lens!! Don't you just love new toys.
> 
> Tripod? I have to use one in low light. I just can't hold the camera steady enough anymore.
> 
> Good luck with it!


Thanks. I have been playing with it all day.

We have like 2-3 tripods around the house fortunately. None of those pics were with a tripod though. I cranked up the ISO so I could raise the shutter speed enough for me to hold it because the tripod was too clunky.

It look me about a month to decide on the camera and lens. It was supposed to be here the 18th but we had snow. It finally showed up at 10pm last night.


----------



## plaakapong (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice pics and fish! Looks like a gastromyzon ocellatus, one of my favorites.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Awesome pics!

How are the Betta simplex doing?


----------



## plakat (Mar 2, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> Awesome pics!
> 
> How are the Betta simplex doing?


Thanks.

Unfortunately the heater freaked out a couple month ago and when I came home from class it was sitting at 103. None of the betta fry managed to survive but the killie that was in with them did.

I was going to spawn them again but my friend has been bugging me to spawn my scarlet badis so he can get some females. They are a bit trickier to raise since they start off too small for any food culture I have found. I have some fry right now and one that is about 3 months old. 

It looks like a female but its just 1cm so it could be either










I know this one doesn't look like much but its a fry I spotted the other day. Its about 1-2mm in length.










Did you decide on what to put in your 30 gal yet?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

So sorry about losing your B. simplex fry. :icon_frow It was just the fry in the tank, not the adults?

Yeah, I'm definitely going with some B. simplex if I can ever get the tank stable (still having issues with cloudiness, ammonia spikes, and crypt melt from the ADA; I've even managed to kill snails if you can believe it *sigh*). So I'm still working on it...

Congrats on the fry- is that a Badis badis fry? What about culturing infusoria?


----------



## LeTigra (Nov 25, 2008)

Great photos. Love the Hillstream loach. I'd like a nice fast flowing river tank with some of them one day - another one to add to my wishlist heehee


----------



## plakat (Mar 2, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> So sorry about losing your B. simplex fry. :icon_frow It was just the fry in the tank, not the adults?
> 
> Yeah, I'm definitely going with some B. simplex if I can ever get the tank stable (still having issues with cloudiness, ammonia spikes, and crypt melt from the ADA; I've even managed to kill snails if you can believe it *sigh*). So I'm still working on it...
> 
> Congrats on the fry- is that a Badis badis fry? What about culturing infusoria?


Yeah just they fry. They were in a 10 gal tank. The parents are still in my 55 gal all big and fat.

That sucks that your tank is still not stable. I guess it really does take a while with the ADA. The B. simplex should be a good fit they are out a lot and pretty active.

That fry is Dario Dario aka scarlet badis (I have a bunch of badis badis that are now about an inch long though). I have been adding infusoria but I am still not seeing many babies grow out (I think they would do better in a fully planted tank vs the bare bottom one I have them in).


----------



## plakat (Mar 2, 2008)

LeTigra said:


> Great photos. Love the Hillstream loach. I'd like a nice fast flowing river tank with some of them one day - another one to add to my wishlist heehee


Thanks. They are pretty entertaining fish and I would love to set up a full tank of them. They tend to stay out of the high flow areas I set up for them and mainly stay on the front of the glass or on large leaves.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Have you tried stuffing the tank with moss? Or guppy grass? Both of those are great for attracting infusoria and making fry feel more secure. If you're interested in some guppy grass just LMK; I've got some taking over my 46gal ATM LOL


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

plakat said:


> 2 month old Betta Rubra


WOW she's beautiful:icon_eek:


----------



## plakat (Mar 2, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> Have you tried stuffing the tank with moss? Or guppy grass? Both of those are great for attracting infusoria and making fry feel more secure. If you're interested in some guppy grass just LMK; I've got some taking over my 46gal ATM LOL


Haha, the tank is about half java moss, its the only way to get them to spawn really, but thanks for the suggestion. When I had a lot of success spawning them before they were in a mature species only planted tank.


----------



## plakat (Mar 2, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> WOW she's beautiful:icon_eek:


Thanks, I think most of those are boys though, maybe not the top.  They tend to be able to go from completely clear fins and washed out to almost completely black body and fins so its hard to tell when they are young.

I'll try to get pics of the parents.


----------



## Bugman (Jan 7, 2008)

Been looking at that camera. Find a good deal somewhere?


----------



## plakat (Mar 2, 2008)

Bugman said:


> Been looking at that camera. Find a good deal somewhere?


This was the best deal I found. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/542180-REG/Canon_2756B003_EOS_Rebel_XSi_a_k_a_.html

I almost got one off craigslist but non had warranties which I thought didn't make it worth the slight price drop.


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

wonderful pics!


----------



## taoyeah (Jan 9, 2008)

nice fish and pics.i try save some $ for a camera like this.great pic.


----------

